# Any ideas how to advertise my holiday mini sessions??



## Nessy024 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey guys! Ive been advertising on facebook for a week i got a few bites, but id like to fill up all my time slots!! I thought of groupon or the newspaper but its a little expensive, posting on cars is tacky right? Any ideas?!


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

Where are you from? I use Kijiji a lot but I don't know if that is popular where you are


----------



## tirediron (Nov 3, 2011)

Local radio?  Craig's List type boards are a good place to get free advertising, but you have to work to make yourself stand out from the herd of fauxtographers that haunt those sort of places.


----------



## chadott (Nov 3, 2011)

Nessy024 said:


> Hey guys! Ive been advertising on facebook for a week i got a few bites, but id like to fill up all my time slots!! I thought of groupon or the newspaper but its a little expensive, posting on cars is tacky right? Any ideas?!



(I have a feeling I'll get hammered for this one...but...)  Where are you located?  Or I should ask, what is the size/dynamic of your market area.  WHERE you are isn't as important as that;-)  
When you say you have been advertising on facebook, do you mean you actually bought a targeted ad, or you have it on your facebook page/profile?  Because there is a difference!  If facebook is popular in your area, and you know that your target audience is on there, look into buying ad space.  You can target it to pretty specific ranges, and if you know what your target audience will be, it can be cost effective.  
If groupon is popular in your area, that could be a way to go as well, but just remember to be specific in your ad, and keep it limited.  (I once heard of a lady that sold about a thousand groupons for dirt cheap.  Someone figured that she would have to work for over a year with X amount of sessions per day to fulfill all of her groupon buyers!  You don't want to do that (unless you are smart enough to not give yourself away for next to nothing!)
If your newspaper is reasonable and people in your area read it, those can be good ads.  Where I am at, our paper isn't so good, and I don't feel that we ever get our investment out of advertising in the paper.  But that varies greatly by a person's location!
Yes, I would say posting on cars is tacky...unless it is a common practice in your area!  Who knows, maybe it will draw the right attention...but then again...maybe it will send the wrong signal!!
Hopefully you have a database of former clients for whom you have taken holiday photos for in the past.  You can create an email campaign to remind them that it has been a year (or two, or whatever) since they have been in, and now would be a great chance to get pics for their holiday cards.  Along that same vein, you could make up some post cards and do mailers to former clients.  (not sure how popular that is where you are...it isn't a big thing here, but I know people have had success with it.)
Good luck filling those spots!!


----------



## CCericola (Nov 3, 2011)

Asking shops to put flyers at the cash register, direct mail, Advertise in local MOMS clubs, go door to door with flyers...


----------



## Nessy024 (Nov 3, 2011)

wow these are all amazing ideas!!! i do like the mailing idea!! i live in boca raton florida and there will be a beach session and one in this local park. i have never done a holiday mini session before but i do have an actual ad. you guys are great thanks soooo much!


----------

